# Military humidor by Kyle Maliszewski



## tfallis (Apr 4, 2009)

Okay, I have seen military humidors before and they ain't much. Usually just some Chinese import with a cheap label on it. This one, which I recently bought as a retirement gift was awesome on the website, but 5 times better when it arrived. 

The guy who build these is an Iraqi vet named Kyle Maliszewski. I guess they are in high demand as I waited a week for shipment. Anyway, I won't give out the website as that is probably not popular in this format. Just Google his name and if I remember, he has all 10 of the first search results. 

SSG Thomas J. Fallis
104th Division

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PdwTCl0Vrg&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-PdwTCl0Vrg&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8e8zYxnpWpk&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8e8zYxnpWpk&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

